# Root Miller 2014: Es knackt! Lager wechseln?



## badbandit (15. Juli 2016)

hi,

ich habe ein root miller modell 2014 und es knackt ganz gewaltig in der dämpfergegend. den dämpfer und die schwingen habe ich ausgebaut und gereinigt - das scheint aber nicht zu helfen. 

das einzige, was mir auffällt ist, dass das linke lager am oberrohr ca. 2 mm heraussteht. da ich nie darauf geachtet habe, weiß ich nicht, ob das schon immer so war. zwischen den beiden lagern ist anscheinend eine hülse und ich habe nicht das gefühl, dass da noch viel platz zum tieferen einstecken des herausstehenden lagers ist.

könnte es das lager sein?

müssen die lager schon nach ca. 1500 km und 10 monaten gewechselt werden?

kann man da etwas mit "hausmitteln" machen oder benötigt man dafür ein spezielles lagertool?

danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## badbandit (16. Juli 2016)

das knacken ist jetzt (vorerst) weg. es war die sattelstütze, die ich mit montagepaste beschmiert habe und somit meine ruhe habe. 

das problem und die fragestellung bezüglich der lager besteht aber dennoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (17. Juli 2016)

badbandit schrieb:


> müssen die lager schon nach ca. 1500 km und 10 monaten gewechselt werden?
> 
> kann man da etwas mit "hausmitteln" machen oder benötigt man dafür ein spezielles lagertool?


Ich kann jetzt nur fürs GC 2/2015 sprechen, aber ich denke vom Vorgehen ist das bei deinem ähnlich.

Bei mir waren drei-vier Lager fest gefressen. Die musste ich tauschen. Mit Hilfe anderer haben wir das ab hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfa...anite-chief-2015.740598/page-14#post-13904624 beschrieben.

Ob das bei Dir notwendig ist ist per Ferndiagnose eher schwierig. Bei mir habe ich die Lager geprüft wo man ohne großen Aufwand dran kommt und da festgestellt das hier schon zwei Lager fest waren. Da war der Gesamttausch dann beschlossene Sache. Hängt auch davon ab, wie Du Dein Rad gepflegt hast. Viel Dampfstrahler, viel Sauberkeit aber gerade für die Lager Gift da hier Wasser in die Lager reingedrückt wird und zur Korrosion neigt. 

Mit technischen Grundverständnis und vorsichtigem Vorgehen kann man das schon selber machen. Außer dem erwähnten Bushingttool hatte ich kein Spezialwerkzeug.


----------

